# TW & SW Split



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Tiger Woods calls it quits with caddie Steve Williams - - Sporting News

This should not really surprise anyone. :laugh:

Might as well add this to mix. I heard this (alleged) report twice last week. This article makes some financial points. Especially the one about "not covering his expenses". I don't think he is hurting that bad right now, but he might be thinking down the road a mile or so. 

http://finance.yahoo.com/banking-bu...s-running-out-of-money-fortune' rel='nofollow


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I wonder if Adam Scott will pick him up fulltime or not????


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

And Williams has expressed his displeasure.

http://www.golfforum.com/general-golf-discussion/17953-tw-sw-split.html


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Steve Williams was interviewed this morning on the Golf Channel and I was surprised to hear that he was not only disappointed by Tiger's actions, but that their split was not amicable at all.

There's something going on here that the typical secrecy of the Tiger camp is not letting be known yet, if it ever will.

Steve Williams seems to be a good caddy and also shows a huge amount of loyalty to his player. I hope he can do something to bring Adam Scott back to some prominence.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

There are rumblings now that SW wants to write a book on his exploits while working for TW. At first glance a person might think it would be a "tell all" book on TW's alleged exploits. I did. However, now that I think about it, I don't think that would be the case. SW has spent too much time telling folks he knew nothing, and saw nothing of TW's problem issues. If this is the case, he has nothing to write about along that subject matter. Also, a book on TW's fall from grace could impact SW's view by other pro golfers, and caddies. I spoke with one caddy years ago who told me SW was not well liked by other caddies on the tour due to his arrogance. If he changes his tune, and writes about dirt he previously knew nothing about, then he was either a liar then, or is one now. His, and the books credibility would take a hit, even a law suit from the TW's group. He might write about his own car racing exploits, and his time as a caddy for some of the heavy weights in the game. Perhaps comparing Norman to Woods from an insider's view. We already know most of the on course, and off course stories involving those two great players. He might be able to shed some light on how mean, or nice TW actually is. Maybe some info on the Finchem/Woods relationship, and any cover ups that might have taken place. I don't think I would run out and buy the book. However, when I saw it in the bargain bin for $1.98, I would spend the money. I purchased TW's book "How I Play Golf" for that same price.

Looping for Scott full time? Why not. I am not much of a fan of Scott for words he thought he had to speak about other members on the tour. (John Daly to name one) As I recall, after giving his opinion he promptly went out and missed that weeks cut, and really has not done much since. Perhaps SW could do him some good.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

FrogsHair said:


> However, when I saw it in the bargain bin for $1.98, I would spend the money.


I agree. Neither Tiger nor Steve have anything to say that will impress me anymore.

Steve has claimed all along that he knew nothing of Tigers affairs. If he wrote a tell all book, it would be career suicide. Who would want to hire him, knowing that if they eventually split, Steve might write about them?


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Caddie*

It's great news for Adam Scott. I think Stevie and him will make a great team and being an Adam Scott fan I hope he really helps develop and improve his game.


----------

